# puff's longest ash off...



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

More than just a long ash... Kept having to move the band uo towards the nub till I finally called it done!


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

There is going to be some cheaters I can see it now.. Someone is going to wire up their cigar...


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

mine was all natural ( :


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

I know you got me. Also, it's not from today. So, I'm a big fake. I recuse myself. ...but I just wanted to play.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Still a nice ash though. Thanks for posting. 
I started taking pictures at the half way point because I was impressed by how well it was holding; even against 15-17mph wind.
Once it hit the second third, I though of this game LOL.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I've wired one before just for fun, this one is legitimate


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

This should be a daily challenge, eh?


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Erik, that is one mighty fine ash you got there brother. Congrats!
Oh but of course Brian. Everyone can play ( ;


----------



## jeffmn (Mar 20, 2013)

ejewell that is one impressive ash you have there.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Erick does have a very impressive ash :eyebrows:

Jack - nice ash but don't you think it's time to empty that ashtray mg:

I'm envious, my ash is short


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Sometimes I wish I could get a shirt that said "dat ash" ( a play on words from that a**) with a nice picture of a cigar with a good length ash on it..


----------



## smithjason (Mar 20, 2013)

pippin925 said:


> Erick does have a very impressive ash :eyebrows:
> 
> Jack - nice ash but don't you think it's time to empty that ashtray mg:
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

ejewell said:


> Sometimes I wish I could get a shirt that said "dat ash" ( a play on words from that a**) with a nice picture of a cigar with a good length ash on it..


Ok this is what we do we go get a pic together and sell them on zazzle... dat ash t-shirts personally I would like a polo


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

smithjason said:


> Thanks for sharing!


NP :thumb: glad to share!


----------



## KaChong (Jan 1, 2012)

ejewell said:


> View attachment 43524
> 
> 
> I've wired one before just for fun, this one is legitimate


Next time you smoke a #9 , try tapping off a 1" section of ash into an empty ash tray. Roll the log of ash around gently and see how it fragments. I was idly doing just that and I was surprised to see the outer ash flake off fairly easily into little flakes, but the middle ligero held together quite firmly. I mushed it with my finger and found it to be quite robust. I get the feeling that the ligero on that stick had a high mineral content which holds together very well. It doesn't mean much for flavor, but I've found the #9 to have a pretty robust ash. I think it's because it has a strong spine.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Going to start todays baseline.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

I'm gonna suggest that there may be good enough reason sometimes to first remove the band and re apply it using saliva. 
*This is good for your ash.*


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I've nubbed a nub,but no pics and that's not really much of n accomplishment. I like this thread. Ill see if I can't make a reasonable contribution in the next few days. Btw, I love the "dat ash" shirt idea. A sticker could be cool to.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

splattttttt said:


> I'm gonna suggest that there may be good enough reason sometimes to first remove the band and re apply it using saliva.
> *This is good for your ash.*


would you explain that one for me please sir?


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

ejewell said:


> would you explain that one for me please sir?


It's cheating to take the band off you are suppose to smoke through the band!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

GoJohnnyGo said:


> I've nubbed a nub,but no pics and that's not really much of n accomplishment. I like this thread. Ill see if I can't make a reasonable contribution in the next few days. Btw, I love the "dat ash" shirt idea. A sticker could be cool to.


Looks like we need to work on stickers and shirts.... Also, here is my most recent nub. I didn't nub my nub though.


----------



## kansashunter (Mar 28, 2013)

i must not have had that good of a cigar to get the ash as long as some of your guys, the ash game can be fun


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't think I'd want to smoke anything with a wire in it.
I'd take the insulation off first 
My experience is that the better cigars (taste, price, reputation) produce the longest sustained ash. Is this generally true, or is this one of those self-sustaining predilections?
Sorry I don't have any nice pix to share.


----------



## edwardsdigital (Mar 18, 2013)

I may have to fire up illustrator and try to make something for the "Dat Ash" logo idea. I would wear that shirt..


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

This could very quickly become my favorite thread. Haha.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

I've noticed that the larger RG's ash usually hang on much longer. Like in the pics shown with NUB's...sometimes you have to force them off. Good thread...I'll be back with photos within the next few days, hopefully!


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

A.McSmoke said:


> I've noticed that the larger RG's ash usually hang on much longer. Like in the pics shown with NUB's...sometimes you have to force them off. Good thread...I'll be back with photos within the next few days, hopefully!


What would be impressive is a Lancero...


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> What would be impressive is a Lancero...


Sounds like a challenge, LOL :twitch:


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Ashton VSG Spell Bound would be a good alternative because of the ring gauge and it had a sturdy ash... man babying that ash for well over an hour will be a pain


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

ejewell said:


> would you explain that one for me please sir?


Before you light up, take the band off. Use saliva or liquid of choice to re attach it, so that IF you need to move it up the head, it won't knock your ash off.


Bruck said:


> My experience is that the better cigars (taste, price, reputation) produce the longest sustained ash. Is this generally true, or is this one of those self-sustaining predilections?


Not necessarily my friend. Even a crappy tobacco may have been rolled properly. Though, I think that a dryer tobacco does better than a wet one in some cases. As in my case... That was my first ever CLE Conn. and purchased just two weeks ago on line (12 total). Dry boxed one for fourteen days and enjoyed.


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

My entry for today It fell about 2 min later oh well


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

copper0426 said:


> My entry for today It fell about 2 min later oh well
> 
> View attachment 43542


Not bad! Robusto?

Next time tap the cigar on your capture screen and it should focus on the cigar and not the street.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

you saw a street?

Nice ash Tony!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

looks like a prius in the driveway on the other side.


----------



## jeepman_su (Mar 8, 2012)

Not terribly impressive.....however it did fall directly on me 30 sec after I took the pic lol


----------



## grammworks_adam (Oct 31, 2012)

Guess i can show mine off. Wynwood's always impress me.


----------



## Jechelman (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Jechelman said:


>


That's a pretty ash!


----------



## copper0426 (Aug 15, 2012)

grammworks_adam said:


> Guess i can show mine off. Wynwood's always impress me.


NOW THAT isba nice ash!!!


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

I think GrammWorks very nice ash is gonna be tough to beat.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

A.McSmoke said:


> I think GrammWorks very nice ash is gonna be tough to beat.


Ashton VSG SpellBound 7 1/2 x 54 I only have the sorcerer on hand letting them rest...  Someone can get a 7 inch ash is going to be the winner...


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

View attachment 76378

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/7306/datash.png
Would anyone want to get these? I'll start the orderform going if so? They'd be right around $20.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Good start... but not really capturing the 'dat ash' aspect of a cigar (having no ash on that picture) IMO. Fix that and I might be in for one.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Nothing too impressive here but I wanna keep this thread active. This is a Nica Libre perfecto.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I was working on one yesterday but it fell on me. I haven't been having too much luck lately.


----------



## zgnombies (Jan 10, 2013)

Some awesome pictures in here. I'll have to start taking pictures of impressive ash, not that I get it to happen all that often.


----------



## FireRunner (Jul 19, 2012)

Wish I had a photo but once I smoked an Oliva Series V Melanio Torpedo and the ash was two inches before falling off naturally. Great smoke.


----------



## Juden (Jan 2, 2013)

I was really impressed by this stick!


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

It was a Hoyo de Monterrey short robusto.
The ash fell on the next puff :frown:


----------



## DragonBreath (Apr 21, 2013)

Holy crap these are impressive!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I guess it is about time I chimed in again :smoke:


----------



## SteveSatch (Aug 1, 2012)

I start to stress when the ash gets long as I keep wondering when it's going to fall on my shirt


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Double Post. Sorry


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

What really gets me with these are the perfect burn lines on some. WOW!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

SteveSatch said:


> I start to stress when the ash gets long as I keep wondering when it's going to fall on my shirt


I just rub it in. lol. and wash the darned thing. All is well


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

probably my most impressive.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Juden said:


> I was really impressed by this stick!
> 
> View attachment 43939


let me recommend that, for all intents and purposes; that removing the band before the torch is prudent when attempting to record a long ash.


----------



## Anthony Johnson (Jan 23, 2007)

ejewell said:


> Sometimes I wish I could get a shirt that said "dat ash" ( a play on words from that a**) with a nice picture of a cigar with a good length ash on it..


Here we go man! Just did a sketch... I have a client that might actually want this as a tattoo! lol






.


----------



## SteveSatch (Aug 1, 2012)

Tonight's cigar (Pirates Gold). Bad cell phone pic with dog in background.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

La Aurora Preferidos Ecuador #1 ( 6x58 )


----------



## karma67 (Aug 30, 2012)

Torano Salutem


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Suzza said:


> La Aurora Preferidos Ecuador #1 ( 6x58 )


Nice! Now that's a pretty ash.


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

no way is it the longest on this thread, but it's one of the longest ive maintained. from a couple of days ago

AF rothschild


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

jabuan said:


> no way is it the longest on this thread, but it's one of the longest ive maintained. from a couple of days ago
> 
> AF rothschild



I dodn't know if anybody else was having the same problem viewing it, so I copied the invisible link to check it out... Nice!



BTW; very tsaty smoke... So, you're calling it a Rothchild eh?


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks jack. I don't know what was going on. And yea Rothschild is what they had listed at the b&m. Does AF not have rothschildes?


----------



## Merleos (Apr 23, 2013)

Oliva Serie G Maduro Perfecto ... well, smallish stick, but very even burn throughout.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

jabuan said:


> Thanks jack. I don't know what was going on. And yea Rothschild is what they had listed at the b&m. Does AF not have rothschildes?


Any time Brother. As for the AF, never mind. Not an expert and was thinking it was one that I had trouble id'ing a while ago


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Habano Rose Churchill


----------



## RJ-Harder (Apr 23, 2013)

How am I going to explain to my wife that I'm spending my friday night looking at pictures of guys comparing the length of their ashes?

Also, that "Tap That Ash" picture is hilarious.

I'd also like to note that I'm not participating in this because I never get long ashes and when I do I get nervous that it's gonna fall down my shirt. I guess you could say I have ash envy.


----------



## OrangeAstronaut (May 15, 2013)

EDIT: Ah I spoke too soon, I see people are already familiar with that little trick here! Either way, I'll see if I can get a decent ash going tonight!

A trick I learned when I was into magic tricks is that you can put a long pin or thicker gauge wire into a cigar or cigarette, and when you smoke it down the ash remains in place on the smoke. 

While that would probably be cheating here, I think it's a fun little trick to play on friends if you challenge them to a "longest ash" competition on your own! Just be sure to be honest about it after your victory!


----------



## GrouchyDog (Mar 12, 2013)

LOL, my first thought is "better degrease that wire real good..."


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Nothing impressive. But trying to keep this alive!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

ejewell said:


> Nothing impressive. But trying to keep this alive!
> 
> View attachment 44399


And I thank you Erik.


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks as if it suffered by Payronie's disease , it fell off right on the next puff :biglaugh:

Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Consul.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Some great pics in this thread!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Whoa. That's a nice one Nick


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks Jack :beerchug:


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I took pictures as this endeavor progressed. This was the last one. The ash had actually severed, but I kept it upright for the picture. It's actually a shark, ROTT basically.


----------



## AccidentalChef (May 5, 2013)

Camacho triple maduro, 4.5x50. It actually went at least another 1/4" but the ash fell right as a friend was lining up the picture. I've probably had fewer than 20 cigars so far, but I was really impressed with this one. Flavor was great, draw was perfect, and I really didn't think the ash was ever going to fall.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

Merleos said:


> View attachment 44222
> Oliva Serie G Maduro Perfecto ... well, smallish stick, but very even burn throughout.


same for this little oliva O perfecto 

it could probably go another half inch... but the flavor shifted at this point and i put it down.










J.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

nice ash brother, but like you said. Flavor and pleasure can be short live.
I've had a few on rest for maybe a year... Taking a couple along for my trip. Hopefully they've reached a more pleasing experience now.
Thanks for your participation.


----------



## Merleos (Apr 23, 2013)

They do that sometimes...venting sometimes helps restore flavor a bit.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I've finally got something to contribute :mrgreen:.


----------



## Tat2demon (Jul 21, 2013)

My Acid Kuba Kubas can usually hold all the way to the nub.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

So I couldn't get it continuous... I had to physically break the ash off when my pretty dirty rat when out on me twice. That ash is rock solid. I imagine I could have nubbed it. Alas, I failed. Maybe next time


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

bumping with some petite ash...










J.


----------



## Redwyvern (Aug 6, 2013)

Forget the ash, these are some great cigars being smoked here! I'm still smoking cheapo's from samplers, but you guys got some good sticks burning!


----------



## BigKrup444 (Oct 23, 2013)

I've gotten a lot of ashes in my lap thanks to this thread, maybe once I'll get one worth posting


----------



## vlcisko (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## huynha (Feb 6, 2013)

Crazy pics, still can't get it longer than 1.5 inches.


----------



## Ablaze_uas (Sep 13, 2013)

This was mine from the other night on a 5 Vegas Triple-A


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Look Ma&#8230;

&#8230;NO WIRE!!
Courtesy of a Tatuaje Fausto Robusto








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm stubborn, I know. 
@splattttttt It won't die. Despite the newer thread. :smoke:


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'll play. La Herencia Cubana CORE. Never lost this one even with it unraveling on me.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> I'll play. La Herencia Cubana CORE. Never lost this one even with it unraveling on me.


That's gnarly looking! I had the wrapper come off on me too at the end. Mine was tonight, and well worth it.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

I could probably win ugliest long ash!


----------



## 455 Punch (Nov 24, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> I'll play. La Herencia Cubana CORE. Never lost this one even with it unraveling on me.


I see a pissed off face in the second third of your ash...


----------



## pdq_wizzard (Mar 15, 2014)

I know I don't win but .....


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

I made a post for exactly this a couple days ago


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Guitarist93 said:


> I made a post for exactly this a couple days ago


Yours was for fine ash, mine was ugly.


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> Yours was for fine ash, mine was ugly.


Eh, it was really just for any ash.

The title was a play on words.
"Fine Ash"- "Fine Ass"


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Guitarist93 said:


> Eh, it was really just for any ash.
> 
> The title was a play on words.
> "Fine Ash"- "Fine Ass"


I got the play on words....


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> I got the play on words....


K. opcorn:


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Guitarist93 said:


> K. opcorn:


I don't get the popcorn reference.


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> I don't get the popcorn reference.


:spy:
You're not supposed to.


----------



## jp1979 (Sep 12, 2013)

Uhh ok.


----------



## Guitarist93 (Sep 14, 2013)

jp1979 said:


> Uhh ok.


:beerchug:


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

I own a screen printing company, I could easily put together an awesome Dat Ash shirt for you guys if you're interested! 

I'm going under the knife tomorrow morning, So I won't be able to post an ash pic until the doc says I can smoke again (hopefully not too long).

Let me know about the shirts, and I can do a pre-order and ship them out asap!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Well dang!

Please accept my best thoughts, prayers and wishes for a speedy recovery Janis ray:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

P.S.

I would like to see our shirt design please and possibly order some :nod:


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

JKlavins said:


> I own a screen printing company, I could easily put together an awesome Dat Ash shirt for you guys if you're interested!
> 
> I'm going under the knife tomorrow morning, So I won't be able to post an ash pic until the doc says I can smoke again (hopefully not too long).
> 
> Let me know about the shirts, and I can do a pre-order and ship them out asap!


Good luck tomorrow. Hopefully it's nothing serious, but I'll still be sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## DooDude (Nov 22, 2013)

Thoughts are with ya.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

hope everything went well Janis. Here's ashing to you buddy!

Thanks for the support Erik. Glad to see your long ash.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

Good Luck JKlavins! I'm sure all will be fine. 

Wishing you a speedy recovery. As for shirts.... I'm not terribly interested, but this is an idea I spitballed a while back... Just some stuff I threw together in MS Paint. 
@splattttttt no worries buddy! Looks like you've been pretty deep in the Pipe Forums lately ipe:

Front and back. Meh.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

here's one of Jose Blanco enjoying one of his new creations...


----------



## Mr Moustache (Apr 9, 2014)

What a cool thread!!! I'm a newb and that was just a whole bunch of cigar **** for my eye balls opcorn:

I can not wait to contribute... If I can HAHA


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

I never saw @JKlavins design for a shirt.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

defetis said:


> I never saw @JKlavins design for a shirt.


I'm working on it I'll try to have something ready tonight!


----------



## Mr Moustache (Apr 9, 2014)

So I am finally smoking my first cigar and wasn't sure how long it would go so I snapped this pic. After I rested my arm on my leg and once it hit I said to myself.... Oh no!!!! I kinda hit my leg, looked down at the floor and saw it laying there all sad :frusty: oh well, I would say it was bad for a first timer, although I bet it could of gotten longer.


----------



## Mr Moustache (Apr 9, 2014)

I tried to use photobucket but I need some more posts, so I attached it so I hope it shows up


----------



## Cigarer (Apr 12, 2014)

Figured I would contribute to this as well :hat:


----------



## P8ntbllr234 (Sep 23, 2012)

not too long but the longest ash ive had


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

P8ntbllr234 said:


> View attachment 48884
> 
> 
> not too long but the longest ash ive had


The weather today has been phenomenal!


----------



## P8ntbllr234 (Sep 23, 2012)

ejewell said:


> The weather today has been phenomenal!


haha I have been waiting FOREVER it feels like. Yesterday was nice too ... just got back inside from firing up a AF 858 maduro, had to go outside to enjoy the weather


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

P8ntbllr234 said:


> haha I have been waiting FOREVER it feels like. Yesterday was nice too ... just got back inside from firing up a AF 858 maduro, had to go outside to enjoy the weather


Yeah I sat out on the balcony the better part of the afternoon smoking yesterday. lol.


----------



## DTPRB (May 15, 2013)

These are some Nice ashes


----------



## EKoog82 (Apr 22, 2014)

ejewell said:


> Good Luck
> 
> Wishing you a speedy recovery. As for shirts.... I'm not terribly interested, but this is an idea I spitballed a while back... Just some stuff I threw together in MS Paint.
> @splattttttt no worries buddy! Looks like you've been pretty deep in the Pipe Forums lately ipe:
> ...


If this gets going, I'm in!!

It wouldn't let me quote the picture since I'm so new.


----------



## Dr. Conny (Feb 17, 2013)

Pardon the out of focus shot and the sausage fingers but this was my first LFD Limitado III and the ash impressed along with flavor.


----------



## CigarFish (May 5, 2014)

Here is my Oliva Serie O perfecto! What a burn and an ash. I got it all the way down to where I could not hold it anymore after this picture. When I was about to take the updated picture it finally broke off! bummer.


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)




----------

